# Algo ganar dinero extra



## lucasjesus (Mar 13, 2012)

Hola a todos... Estoy atravesando una difícil situación familiar y necesito un dinero extra al que proporciona mi taller de reparaciones. Es un momento difícil y no encuentro ideas "nuevas", eh pensado en armar algunas placas en serie para comercializar o algo así...
Es obvio que no puedo cerrar mi pequeño taller ya que es mi única fuente de ingresos, pero realmente vivo con lo justo y necesito al menos $1500 mas para poder alquilar un lugar donde vivir.
Alguna idea, algún camino que alguien haya transitado en una situación similar. Es realmente desesperante no tener donde vivir, incluso te quita la posibilidad de pensar claro, ademas esta situación es un absoluto imprevisto para el cual no estaba preparado.
Espero alguien pueda ayudarme... Gracias..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 13, 2012)

Fabricá Dimmer para ventiladores, las cajitas comerciales traen un transformador que a la larga se va recalentando y vibra y hace ruido...y funcionan mal..

Sobretodo para ventiladores de techo...

yo lo hago eventualmente...y hasta podes cobrar la instalación


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2012)

Otra que te puede ayudar, si es que tienes un poco de experiencia, es dando mantto a PC. Aún siendo lo más básico, puedes sacar algunos pesos de eso. Igual si sabes instalar Software y drivers.

Suerte y saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2012)

Formatear una PC cobran más de 200 pesos (50 dólares) y eso lo podes hacer en tu taller mientras haces otras cosas.

Vender por internet amplificadorcitos con TDA2002 o TDA2050


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 16, 2012)

lucasjesus dijo:


> eh pensado en armar algunas placas en serie para comercializar o algo así...



no es mala idea, ahi lo chicos te tiraron buena ideas pensa que la profecion de tecnico esta muriendo por eso en su tiempo supe retirarme y juntar dinero y dedicarme  a otra cosas lo que podes hace es buscarte unos buenos circuito de aca y hacerte una potencia de 300watts y por fin de samana tendras $1000°° por noche buscate gente joven que te sepa manejar lo equipos a mi me deja libre $200°° libre por si la dudas tanto que hace poco me di el gusto de hacer un clon de *apx600 american pro*. es dinero garantizado solo tenes que empesar suave hasta que siente base despues sale todo sobre rieles ejemplo nosotros somo un grupo de personas que trabajamos en conjunto que por noche un fin de semana saca en total unos $9000°° por supuesto esto se raparte. Buscate nuevo horizonte no pienses en trabajar solo busca grupos de trabajo por eso te decia de las placa simpre alguien necesita hay muchos en el foro que precisan y creeme doy fe.

otro ejemplo poner una casa de vino de esa que te traen buena botella de san juan sabes la cantida que hay tiradas en la calle mas las que compran por noche para los eventos que paso musica no te da una ida, dentro de lo que te decia el que tenemos en el grupo siempre llama un miercoles para encargar las cantidades por hacer rato le esta quedando chico el deposito y esta pensando en ampliarlo que yo pienso sera para mayo que es temporada mas o menos baja y le dan respiro o sea mira mas alla que el banco de trabajo hay mucho trabajo, pero no todos dejan ganancia vos pensa como piensa tu gente 

saludos exitos 





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Formatear una PC cobran más de 200 pesos (50 dólares)



Ja!!!! si mi hermano no ganara plata con es $250°° y te la limpia de arriba a bajo el otro dia cobro $50°° por colocar una tarjeta de sonido y sin contar lo $20°° que me cobro por sacarle el polvillo a la maquina mia y tiene una ganancia estable de $300°° por semana con eso de web master algo asi garpa eso de la internet


----------



## chclau (Mar 16, 2012)

Qué te parece organizar grupos de enseñanza de electrónica para niños o jóvenes, en que vengan y se armen algunas plaquetas bajo tu dirección, si juntás unos cuantos alumnos por grupo también pueden ser unos buenos pesos.


----------



## Imzas (Mar 18, 2012)

puedes reciclar metales y/o componentes para su posterior venta en alguna casa recicladora o alguna feria .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

lo mas fácil ,un transformador + un pulsador y gabinete p11(chillemi) y sale un libera pestillo ,se puede vender en negocios para abrir la puertas 
estas son las cerraduras 





asta podes ofrecerles la  instalación


----------



## Neodymio (Mar 18, 2012)

Fijate el negocio de armado de plaquetas por serigrafía, al decir fijate es que averigües los costos de armarte el equipito de shablón, telas, manigueta, pinturas y publicate en Mercadolibre.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 18, 2012)

... Y el compañero @lucasjesus ha estado trabajando duro. No ha venido a darse una vuelta a su tema.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## lucasjesus (Mar 19, 2012)

Hola chicos gracias por la buena onda... Estoy complicado, me tengo que mudar de emergencia a un lugar prestado para tirar unos meses.. Pero bue es lo que me toco... Hay un montón de buenas ideas que yo no había pensado y les agradezco de corazón, apenas termine de mudarme voy a empezar a depurarlas..
Tengo que salir adelante y lo voy a lograr... Un abrazo...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2012)

animo      lucas ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2012)

Por sugerencia de *J2C aqui* , te paso esto :

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&scl....,cf.osb&fp=8a414489d6f44ff7&biw=1024&bih=595
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/631015/ _ 
Seguramente lo cobren caro y lleva poca cosa , mas que nada imaginación . . . se vale copiarse


----------



## bojfabian (Ene 1, 2018)

Hola Lucasjesus, estaba leyendo tu post y las respuestas en el y quería saber si pudiste salir adelante. la verdad que pase una situación similar y me gustaría saber como estas y como te fue. Saludos


----------

